# How warm is Cabo in January?



## DebBrown (Sep 20, 2009)

I was assuming all of Mexico would be pretty warm in January but a historical weather site is showing the average temp in the 60s.  This seems a bit too cool for us.  Is this correct?  Where should we go to warm up?

Deb


----------



## Carol C (Sep 20, 2009)

Heya Deb. We went to Cabo once during Jan, and it was chilly and windy that week, and we even had rain one day that was heavy enough to flood some of the dirt roads. If you've got your heart set on going somewhere warm in Jan, and you want Pacific coast, try Ixtapa/Zi.


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 20, 2009)

Carol!  I was hoping Tuggers would reassure me that Cabo in January will be just fine.  LOL!  

On tripadvisor, the question is asked alot and the answers are all the same - mid 70s during the day and cool at night.

I do not have to go to the pacific coast.  I just need somewhere that I can find a last minute exchange with II.

Deb


----------



## Barbeque (Sep 20, 2009)

We have been in January twice.  That is when the whales are there.  Cabo gets very little rain in Jan.  The rainy time is Sept when it is hurricane season.  The weather when we were there was warm during the day and sweater weather in the evenings when there was a breeze.  It is a very nice time of year to be in CABO by our opinion.  The ocean may be too cool for swimming.    Enjoy it      Check weather.com for stats but I would say it is a very nice time to be there.  I would say Cabo is nice most of the year My personal opinion is to avoid July through September.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 20, 2009)

We always go to Cabo in November when the weather is perfect. We did go once in the end of January which was enough for us. The daytime was delightful (about 70), warm enough to be out at the pool and beach and never break a sweat. The evenings and mornings were chilly enough to need a light jacket or sweater. The deal breaker for ever going in January again was the water temperatures, way too cold for us. 
IMHO, if you don't care about being in the water or wearing a jacket, Cabo is very nice in January for laying out by the pool or on the beach, fishing, whale watching, or golfing.
BTW, last year we used an AC thru II and went to Royal Haciendas in Playa del Carmen in the end of January. The water temp was warmer than in Cabo.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 21, 2009)

Mid January has always been nice for me.


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  We're committed now so I'll hope for the best.  

We were on Maui last January and it was roasting there either but it was very comfortable in the 70s.  I think I can live with that.  It's a heck of alot better than Chicago will be.

Deb


----------



## ruthlb (Sep 23, 2009)

We have been there in January and one Feb.-  bring a light jacket- or a heavy one- but don't go without-  both times-  temp was pleasant-  some nights downright cold-  but not hot sunbathing weather. rlb


----------



## Neesie (Oct 2, 2009)

We commited to Cabo in January 2010 with that assumption too!  Mid 70's is okay for me but my hubby likes it warmer.  At least it will be better than the time I dragged him to Sedona in January; he grumbled about Arizona not being on the ocean but then we woke up to SNOW.:hysterical:


----------



## nazclk (Oct 7, 2009)

*Cabo*

We love going in February, just a little chilly at night but great during the day


----------

